# Telekom reformiert ihre Rechnungen



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2005)

SpiegelOnline, 09.06.2005:





> *MANGELNDE VERSTÄNDLICHKEIT
> 
> Telekom reformiert ihre Rechnungen*
> 
> ...


Quelle: SpiegelOnline


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> > Das veränderte Design


Schon wieder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gab's da nicht im August 2002 schon einmal ein paar Änderungen:
*"Deutsche Telekom will Rechnung übersichtlicher machen. Mehr Übersichtlichkeit und neues Layout beim EVN"*
*"Deutsche Telekom: Neues Layout für die Telekom-Rechnung"*
*"Telekom ändert Rechnungsformat"*

Besser wurde es damals nicht... wie man jetzt ja offensichtlich selbst auch eingesehen hat.


----------

